

Ask HN: Why no “free to search” commercial real estate sites? - hackaflocka

There are so many sites for residential property where one is free to search and look at properties.<p>How come there aren&#x27;t any national sites such as these for commercial real estate? Commercial real estate sites tend to mask the address, and require the viewer to pay to unmask this info.
======
duncan_bayne
Yes there are:

[http://www.realcommercial.com.au/](http://www.realcommercial.com.au/)

(I've worked for that company as a contractor in the past.)

